# RR9011 Rockwell spindle sander



## justallan (Dec 27, 2015)

I just found one brand new for $125, is it worth the money? What's your thoughts? Are they durable enough?

OOPS, THAT'S A Rockwell


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

How old is it? Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2015)

If your looking to get one that's a good deal. Chinese made, looks like a ryboi I used to have. Worked fine. Seems a good bit cheaper than retail....


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't have a Rockwell, but I use my Rigid all the time, they come in handy. For that price I say go for it. Tony


----------



## justallan (Dec 27, 2015)

It's suppose to be brand new in the box. I found it on the local yard sale site and offered $75. He said he wants to wait a bit before going that low, but hasn't got any hits on it. I'm guessing he got it for Christmas and doesn't need it.
I'm not positive that I need it, I just want it.


----------



## Tony (Dec 27, 2015)

It will be more useful than you realize I think. To me, it's like a drum sander: you don't think you need it, but once you have it you can't do without it. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 18, 2016)

Well, I got ahold of the seller to see if this thing was sold or not and he posted that he'd take $100 for it. I went to look at it and he hadn't ever opened the box yet, so I did. It was indeed brand new and every piece packaged up still. I got it home and it's a neat little sander. I really like how well the dust collection works with my little vacuum.
Who sells new rolls for it at a decent price? It has probably 6 sizes of rolls, but the grit that it comes with must be about 80.


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2016)

I'd check at Home Depot, I would assume they're probably the same size drums that the Rigid uses, I guess the sleeves will interchange. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 18, 2016)

Grizzly


----------

